# River needs a home



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

when we are able we help a Yorkshire based Lurcher rescue transporting dogs.
Last monday we picked 2 up from a pound where their time was up and they were scheduled to be PTS.
One we took to the rescue but the other one we still have as he couldn't be accomodated ( wrong sex--male ).
If anyone is looking for a medium sized lab type x,reddish sandy,beautiful nature ,under a year old,travels well ,responds well to commands loves everyone and everything ( well so far as we have seen ) is house trained,good with kids give us a shout , we can email you photos but we are too stupid to post them on here :lol: 

Chris ( he will be at Americana with us :wink: )


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Chris you have a pm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

damondunc said:


> when we are able we help a Yorkshire based Lurcher rescue transporting dogs.
> Last monday we picked 2 up from a pound where their time was up and they were scheduled to be PTS.
> One we took to the rescue but the other one we still have as he couldn't be accomodated ( wrong sex--male ).
> If anyone is looking for a medium sized lab type x,reddish sandy,beautiful nature ,under a year old,travels well ,responds well to commands loves everyone and everything ( well so far as we have seen ) is house trained,good with kids give us a shout , we can email you photos but we are too stupid to post them on here :lol:
> ...


Hi

I can't offer to help with the rehoming as I have a Weimar on the cards, but publicly wanted to say that the work of many rehoming centres can only be done with the help provided in the way you describe, amongst others.

Well done to you for giving up your time to help our four legged friends.

For those that did not know, Oscar was a "rescue" dog, and I am sure he appreciated it. Bless him.

Russell


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Oldskool-i have your pm will respond later this evening as we are just leaving Americana for base.

Russell - Your words are so true , without the network of volunteers the rescues could not go on , what we do is a drop in the ocean but for all the Rivers" and Oscars out there it makes a big difference  

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Chris.. would certainly consider it 

John


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Did you get sorted Chris?? My sister has recently lost her boxer and may be interested.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks John i will bear you in mind but finding a closer home would be logistically easier , i have pmd Oldskool and will wait feedback from him ,but thanks anyway

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Understood Chris, 

thanks,
John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*~River*

Hi

It looks like River will be soon part of a new family.

Russell


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*river update*

Firstly could I thank all of you who have shown an interest in River. Oldskool is coming to lincoln to meet River will update again after next saturday.
Chris.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

RIVER has gone home with Oldskool and Inky , i am confident he will be very happy --- I miss him already  
Thanks again to everyone who showed an interest in him and those at lincoln who met him and asked after him.
I'm sure when he has settled in ( about 20minutes knowing him ) Oldskool will post piccies and give us an update :wink: :wink: 

Regards
Chris

Ps i'll see what i can do if anyone else wants a dog ( i know where there are some luvly lurchery things :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Chris

You will be pleased to hear that River has travelled home well with no problems and has eaten his tea  

He is currently checking out all the new smells in the garden with his new boss.

Nice to have met you and I hope the weather carries on improving for you.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Was i right about 20 minutes to settle in  ,

it was lovely to meet you two ,shame time was limited .

Don't forget the piccie :wink: 

Regards
Chris


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

More like 5 minutes. 

I cannot imagine the squeeky toy will last for much longer than that :wink: 

Piccie tomorrow


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We are looking forward to seeing river or is it rver


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So glad to hear River has a new home we had the pleasure of meeting him on Friday he's a loverly dog, well he will be when he he's been stopped from pulling your arms out of your sockets :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*River*

Hi

I am so glad he has found a new family - bless jim

Russell


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> So glad to hear River has a new home we had the pleasure of meeting him on Friday he's a loverly dog, well he will be when he he's been stopped from pulling your arms out of your sockets :lol:


Hi LadyJ

I have just walked him for about a mile and he walks to heel remarkable well, although you do have to remind him occasionally what walking to heel means :wink:

First impressions definately make me think that this dog comes from a good home and unfortunately someone somewhere is mourning a lost pet


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I love to read about nice things like this happening.

Wel done to everyone for giving this dog a chance of a loving home.


Richard...


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Oldskool - I totally agree with what you said and it says a lot for microchipping ( i trawled Dogslost website for ages to see if he was on there )

Ladyj - i could find you a lovely whippet type if you want :wink: They don't pull arms out of sockets ( much )

Chris


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

lol: Only just seen this ...what a lovely happy ending!! Made me cry!! 
Seems that River is a very lucky doggy indeed and is a new member of MHF too!!   :  Ana x


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

River had a good first night in his new home

Here he is with Inky this morning.


----------



## 105631 (Jul 4, 2007)

Arrr.... what a lovely end he looks really sweet - and what a handsome lab you have there - lovely head on him


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What a lovely story - made me cry (with happiness for River and his new friends). 

Well done Oldskool and Inky.

Sue


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

It is nice to see River offlead outside,he looks small next to Inky ( i can vouch Inky is a huge magnifcent looking dog )
Lovely piccie

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*River*

Hi

For such early days, he looks content with his new mate.

Russell


----------

